# Syntax error: ";" unexpected *** in create-users-groups directive



## fabtax (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello,

I've got strange issue when trying to install any ports that contains create-users-groups directive.
Bacula server example :

```
<23:49:06>[root@core][/usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server]$ make reinstall
===>   bacula-server-5.2.12_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   bacula-server-5.2.12_3 depends on shared library: lzo2 - found
===>   bacula-server-5.2.12_3 depends on shared library: bac - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for bac in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-client
===>  Installing for bacula-client-5.2.12_3
===>   bacula-client-5.2.12_3 depends on shared library: libintl.so - found
===>   bacula-client-5.2.12_3 depends on shared library: lzo2 - found
if [ ! -d "/var/db/bacula" ]; then  echo "creating /var/db/bacula" ;  /bin/mkdir -p /var/db/bacula;  else  echo "/var/db/bacula already exists";  fi
/var/db/bacula already exists
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-client.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-client.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-client.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server.
*** [reinstall] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/bacula-server.
```
I also tried to reinstall a port like spamassassin; got the same issue.

I run  a 9.1-RELEASE-p8

Anyone has an idea?


----------



## EmeraldBot (Oct 31, 2013)

No clue at all, though I have the same problem with dbus. I'm running 9.1-RELEASE-p7, and I'm trying to get dbus so I can rebuild Firefox. Here is the relevant portion from my console:

```
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/dbus from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/dbus

===>>> firefox-24.0,1 >> dbus-glib-0.94 >> devel/dbus (2/26)

===>  Installing for dbus-1.6.12
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if devel/dbus already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus.

===>>> Installation of dbus-1.6.12 (devel/dbus) failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/dbus failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for dbus-glib-0.94 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/firefox audio/alsa-plugins multimedia/ffmpeg audio/libaacplus math/fftw3 math/fftw3-float graphics/frei0r graphics/opencv-core multimedia/libass converters/enca converters/p5-Unicode-Map8 converters/p5-Unicode-String converters/recode devel/gettext multimedia/libvpx multimedia/x264 multimedia/gpac-libgpac devel/dbus-glib devel/dbus devel/desktop-file-utils devel/libnotify devel/nspr graphics/cairo x11/pixman multimedia/gstreamer-ffmpeg x11/startup-notification x11/xcb-util

===>>> Exiting
root@alex-FreeBSD:/home/alex #
```


----------



## sphenisdaemon (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm running into the same problem when I tried to compile Apache 2.4, and MySQL 5.5. I'm trying to set up a FAMP server on FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. Here's what I get when I try to install off of ports mysql55-server:


```
Linking C shared module udf_example.so
[100%] Built target udf_example
===>  Installing for mysql55-server-5.5.34
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if databases/mysql55-server already installed
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-server.
```

Here's what I get when I try to install off of ports apache24:


```
===>  Staging for apache24-2.4.6
===>   apache24-2.4.6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.4 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** [create-users-groups] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/apache24.
```

I spent a few hours googling for what the syntax error might be about - the ";" - without much success of seeing if anyone else ran into the same problem. I then tried to find out why for both it was specifically when it got into. I made sure to do a `sudo portsnap fetch`, `portsnap extract`, and a `portsnap fetch update`, just to be sure as well. Still no dice.

I figure it has something to do with this? I doubt an errant ";" would just be sitting out there causing syntax errors. 


```
Creating users and/or groups.
```

So, I'm stumped.


----------



## arcadius (Oct 31, 2013)

*Try to disable STAGing*

I had similar problem with percona56-server port (then with percona55-server, mysql56-server and mysql55-server).
All of them failed with the same syntax error:


```
===>  Staging for percona56-server-5.6.14.r62.0
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===> Creating users and/or groups.
Syntax error: ";" unexpected
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/percona56-server.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/percona56-server.
```

Disabling staging solved the problem. Percona56 was installed at once, even without recompilation.
Disable it by inserting 
	
	



```
NO_STAGE=yes
```
 into port's Makefile, or by command line.

`make -DNO_STAGE install clean`

or:

`portmaster -m "-DNO_STAGE" my/port/name`


----------



## pvoigt (Oct 31, 2013)

Well, it could be the same problem I am having with Apache:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=42882

I really appreciate any help on this because currently I cannot continue installing and configuration because I need Apache.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## fabtax (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi,

I tried to delete the entire ports tree then resync with svn. It works now


----------



## ZeWaren (Oct 31, 2013)

I just had the same problem and solved it. Then I noticed it was fixed exactly the same way I did 24 hours ago. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk revision 332196. 

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=332196


----------



## pvoigt (Oct 31, 2013)

ZeWaren said:
			
		

> I just had the same problem and solved it. Then I noticed it was fixed exactly the same way I did 24 hours ago. See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk revision 332196.
> 
> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=332196



Yeah, thanks, this goes along with my experience shortly before I read your post: After `portsnap fetch update` suddenly `make reinstall` smoothly installs www/apache22. I've figured out that the reinstall did not completely populate the configuration directory /usr/local/etc/apache22. I had to restore from my backup - strange x(. Any ideas


----------



## EmeraldBot (Oct 31, 2013)

*Fixed!*

I just did a `portsnap fetch update`, and it worked for me. I think the problem has been fixed!


----------

